# Self Control, Do You Have Any?



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Do you have self control when you want/need something for your layout or do you just buy, buy, buy without giving it a second thought?

I have anxiety and OCD issues so when I see something I like but I know I cannot afford at the time it drives me nuts, like right now.
One of my loco's broke and even though it may get fixed in time my mind wants to replace it NOW and I know I should't but...

I know from the past that waiting a few days and the feeling will pass (sometimes).

What do you guys do?


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I’m usually pretty good. Last York I didn’t really see anything that grabbed me and I spent less than $100. On the other hand, I lose it on occasion. At the Hatboro, PA meet in December. I spent about $250 and over half of that is stuff I will rarely if ever use.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Well in the past I would just buy! In the last 2 years my daughter has shown me patience. I have had to , because she is 2. Lol!! 
In the past I would spend anytime I had building my layout, working on locos. Building movie props, rebuilding cars. Now I have to put all that on the back burner. If I get 2 hrs on the weekends to do any of that I'm lucky. 
With that said she has become one of the best thing to ever take this dad's time!! 
I know as she gets older I will slowly get more time to do my hobbies. I hope she becomes interested in them so we will get to spend even more time together! 
As of now she likes to help me "fix" the choo choo! 
That really ends up being dad repairing the layout he all ready fixed! Ha ha ha!!! 
Got to start somewhere 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Very little, but I do my best.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have over 130 HO locomotives (most are quality stuff), I have over 500 rolling stock.
And I don't have an operating layout. You tell me.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

The hobby is very emotional for most of us. It's often a refuge from our demands from living, the grown-up stuff. Unfortunately, that makes it about as emotional as food, a lover/mistress, anything we do that gives us pleasure. When our refuge is messed up, we become anxious and seek to right it again. The easy way is to place an order, and then to anticipate the correction we think will come when the package arrives. This process has the same effect in the pleasure centers of our brains where dopamine and serotonin are produced and make us feel excitement and happiness. It's also what happens to people to occasionally win a few dollars at the slot machines, and it becomes much more than a refuge. It becomes an addiction.

If you have the funds, you should have two or three locomotives anyway. It helps with redundancy, or a fall-back, when one of your locomotives has to be sent away for repairs. If you can reason that at least one other locomotive will help keep your refuge in good order, your anxiety will be reduced. However, it's too easy to keep looking for locomotives that are appealing, and then rationalize their purchase because they were discounted, or might go out of production, or because you can cannibalize one to keep the other running.

You won't feel as guilty, and you'll have less anxiety, if you put $15-$30 away each month for hobby purchases. Eventually, your bank account will have several hundreds of dollars, if you are disciplined about it, and you won't mind dipping into it, even at $300 a pop, to get a replacement locomotive or one you simply want and can now afford.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Unfortunately, BILL BILL BILL tempers the BUY BUY BUY...for now anyway...


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Depends on the mood.

Depends on what I find.

Depends on the time of year.

Depends on the overtime.

Other than that not at all


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

very little


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I go in stretches and spurts. After not buying anything new for a few weeks I seem to get this overpowering urge to spend money and get "something". Then I wrack my pea-sized brain to come up with something I just can't live without. hwell:
About an hour ago I found a super deal on a cool CSX loco and since CSX comes thru town quite a bit I thought it would be nifty to have one on the layout. 
"Nuff said, money spent.
Bob


----------



## Santa Claus (Dec 23, 2016)

Nope none at all lol


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

raleets said:


> I go in stretches and spurts. After not buying anything new for a few weeks I seem to get this overpowering urge to spend money and get "something". Then I wrack my pea-sized brain to come up with something I just can't live without. hwell:
> 
> About an hour ago I found a super deal on a cool CSX loco and since CSX comes thru town quite a bit I thought it would be nifty to have one on the layout.
> 
> ...




Makes sense to me! That's why I have a ,CSX,Santa fe , pere Marquette, NKP, penn layout! Ha ha ha!! Oh and I now will have a C&O branch too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I have a $75 / month hobby budget... for everything, not just trains. I'm usually very good about sticking to it. Except at the Amherst Railroad Hobby Show, which is unfortunately next weekend.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have lots of self control.
I just sometimes choose to ignore it.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

The site will not let me multi-quote so here we go.

mopac
"I have over 130 HO locomotives (most are quality stuff), I have over 500 rolling stock.
And I don't have an operating layout. You tell me"

Sounds like me with my comic books, I collect old silver/golden age Marvel/Atlas books and have been since 1979.
Most of my runs are filled but I never read them anymore and when I do find a book to add to the collection it gets put in Mylar and put away, never read.

mesenteria
"If you have the funds, you should have two or three locomotives anyway. It helps with redundancy, or a fall-back, when one of your locomotives has to be sent away for repairs."

That's the funny thing, I have 3 other loco's (All AHM GP18's) that need cleaning and they will run like clockwork and I keep putting it off.

raleets
"About an hour ago I found a super deal on a cool CSX loco and since CSX comes thru town quite a bit I thought it would be nifty to have one on the layout."

I feel you 100%.
That is where this started, NS and CSX are the trains that run by me locally and of course I want one of each for the layout. and there is a Lifelike NS that is actually what I feel is a good price, says it runs well, just dirty from storage.
One of my Grandson's has a Lifelike NW that runs great, quiet and smooth so if it runs like that...
Another one of my Grandson's has a Walthers CSX that we got at a used train shop for $35.00 and that runs great, every week when I see him and his train I tell him...
"Love that CSX" and he says " I know, you tell me every week.
The worst part is my layout is only 4 x 6 with a 3 x 5 oval so I can only run one loco at a time, the rest are just static display.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

I have the best control module in the world:

My wife. 

If she says we can't afford it this month, I wait.
She's really good about things. If we have the money, she will say go ahead.

Although I have had times where I just couldn't wait.
And I paid.....oh did I pay.
Both ways: the bank and my honey.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

RonthePirate said:


> I have the best control module in the world:
> 
> My wife.
> 
> ... the bank and my honey.


She has a honey bank you are probably familiar with...the "Remember when you..." bank. She can make innumerable withdrawals from it, too. Then there's the, "We talked about this..." withdrawal where she says she must have been talking into the ear it comes out of.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

NAJ said:


> The site will not let me multi-quote so here we go.


Sure it will. There's even a special button for multi-quote.

The







icon on the message bottom line queues up a quote of that message, then you move on to the next one. There is a limit of three embedded quotes. 

Try it...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I expand my collection one at a time, A trolley was a recent addition and the armature is bad so solving that is a priority. Then I got a 44 tonner with a bad motor, . Gee I guess I don't do one at a time


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

When it comes to self control, it depends on the item. I can carry a chocolate bar in my lunch box for weeks without touching it. I cannot resist them laying on the kitchen counter.

Train-wise I have a lot of control. I know our budget is slim, so I very seldom buy anything. I did buy 3 locos and a DCC system a couple years ago...haven't spent $50 since on anything. Luckily for the manufacturers, they're not relying on me for their income!

I sure do enjoy looking, though. I get in a train store and I ogle everything and drool a lot.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Sure it will. There's even a special button for multi-quote.
> 
> The
> 
> ...


Wow, live and learn! What else will this board do that we don't know about?


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

NAJ said:


> Do you have self control when you want/need something for your layout or do you just buy, buy, buy without giving it a second thought?


Yep, that's pretty much me.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Sure it will. There's even a special button for multi-quote.
> 
> The
> 
> ...


What I meant was...
Sometimes it works, sometimes it does not.
When it does not work it changes the screen to a reply with a single quote as soon as I click on the multi-quote link so it will not allow me to add multiple quotes.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

NAJ said:


> Do you have self control when you want/need something for your layout or do you just buy, buy, buy without giving it a second thought?
> 
> I have anxiety and OCD issues so when I see something I like but I know I cannot afford at the time it drives me nuts, like right now.
> One of my loco's broke and even though it may get fixed in time my mind wants to replace it NOW and I know I should't but...
> ...


MOST of the time, i'm pretty good...

but three days ago I was at the hobby shop, and i bought a 500$ RC car. Just had to have it. lol.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Sure it will. There's even a special button for multi-quote.
> 
> The
> 
> ...





NAJ said:


> What I meant was...
> Sometimes it works, sometimes it does not.
> When it does not work it changes the screen to a reply with a single quote as soon as I click on the multi-quote link so it will not allow me to add multiple quotes.


I don't see what you mean. Short of the 3-quote limit imposed, it has always worked for me.

_*Edit: I bumped the quote limit to 5.*_


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I don't see what you mean. Short of the 3-quote limit imposed, it has always worked for me.
> 
> _*Edit: I bumped the quote limit to 5.*_


In other words it acts the same as if I clicked the "quote" button rather than the "multi-quote button".
I just chalked it up to a glitch and moved on.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Good idea, let's move on, shall we? 

I have NO self control when I find something I absolutely need.....but those things are getting fewer and farther between, as I'm getting more picky in my old age....


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Right now I have about 8 - 10 items in my eBay watch list and everyday I go in and look at them and see if they are still there and then I sigh...


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

In response to your earlier post, I keep backup locomotives in running condition. I just rotate my diesel sets out every couple of weeks to clean and tune, and that way we keep them rolling. Plus for every pair I have 1 backup engine ready to go, that way I can just switch out the bad order loco if necessary.
Same way with the switchers, I've got doubles so they always are up and running. 
This works out well because it eliminates frustration for me and keeps little man entertained even if one of the engines or sets is down for a couple of weeks.

As far as patience and buying, the best thing I ever did was to concentrate on an operating pattern and the associated equipment. I can concentrate on what I need rather than silly wants, and if I make a change I just sell off what I no longer use to make room for the new stuff.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*The Pirate Nailed it!!*



RonthePirate said:


> I have the best control module in the world:
> 
> My wife.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ron, Behind every Train Crazed Model RR addict...there is the voice of reason of a good woman. There was a time when my buying was getting a little nutty and I had too many irons in the fire....I would hear these sound words..."Do you really need THAT"??!! Now I check with her when shopping Ebay or Craigs List an she actually sets an allowance for me...but I still have my Secret Swiss Bank Account!! You'll be just fine and your not alone!! Model RR's Rock!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## dialed in (Jan 20, 2017)

i've got a few other 'hobbies' i dabble in from time to time; personally i find the best thing to keep myself in line is if i see something that i think is the coolest thing in the world or i just have to have, i wait at least 3 or 4 days then go back and reconsider it after i've calmed down a bit. usually works for me. i don't have too many trains yet (just getting started), but i'm hoping my system works for this as well.
Sometimes if i have the cash in my back pocket though, nothing will stop me...thats how i got this


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What size projectile does it fire, 88mm?


----------



## mjrfd99 (Jan 5, 2016)

Very cool!! A red tip on the main gun too, are they worried ya use it to rob 7-11 w/it ?


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

dialed in said:


> Sometimes if i have the cash in my back pocket though, nothing will stop me...thats how i got this


Now WHY did you have to go ahead and post THAT??? I'm broke as it is... :laugh::laugh:


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Self control,Do I have any yet?.... Still....?*

I'm pleased to report,that since the beginning of the DCC craze,
I have elected Not to go in that direction.
However, after exhaustive research,I'm leaning toward to purchase a digital system.
I'll have to make the appropriate wiring upgrades to support sound for multiple engines running simultaneously.:hah:... Please, wish me good luck!
:smilie_daumenpos:Regards,tr1


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

I don't have a layout, other then the outside shelf layout under the covered patio attached to my work shop. My shelf space in the house is full, and if need be, I could store more trains in the two track staging yard in the shop which is enclosed in glass, and runs the length of the shop, about 18'. Previously, I would dedicate $300.00 each York for trains, including gifts. I really don't want anymore at present, and have only bought for Christmas and birthday gifts. If Lionel ever gets around to offering a double door box car in the Lionscale line, our club car program from another forum will be producing one in NKP livery. Our program has been on hold since Weaver ceased operation. My other project that includes purchasing rolling stock is for a diorama I plan to build for the Huber Breaker Preservation Society. This will include hoppers from the five class one roads that served Ashley. I have two so far. So, yes I have learned self control!
Don


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Sure it will. There's even a special button for multi-quote.
> 
> The
> 
> ...


GRJ; thank you. I just learned something new about the forum.


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

I usually buy as I need something. I was pretty good for a long while because most of my layout building progress was all foam carving and shaping, so I didn't need anything new. But now I'm entering the scenery / detailing phase, and I'm pretty sure my wallet is gonna be screwed...


----------



## busguy (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm usually pretty good. The line between "need" and "want" is pretty clear most of the time. Surprisingly, when I attended my first train show this past weekend I actually managed to keep my wallet in place far more than I expected to. This was surprising because we (my boys and I) are planning to start building a first layout soon so the line between "need" and "want" is much more muddied at the moment ;-) . . .


----------



## dialed in (Jan 20, 2017)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> What size projectile does it fire, 88mm?


Think they are 8.8mm if memory serves, same size as the air soft plastic bbs. Came with the barrel plug, supposedly to keep dust out I guess. Hobby shop I was visiting only had the one in stock but I did a little research when I got it home and found that an extra 40$ could have gotten me sounds, a smoke machine, variable speed drive speeds etc. And they make like 20 different versions from Sherman's to Tigers. Anyway sorry, it's not like we need more temptation haha!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Fun toy in any case.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

No self control. My problem is when I like an item I have to have more than one.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Perfect timing for this thread. GRJ posted that really great priced rolling stock in the Member for sale section.
I asked my self-control ........
Um.......not till payday was my response, which was better than expected.

So if you have any left after the third of February, I'll be a-knockin' at your door.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

*Control*

I would say yes. I have been working on my layout now for over 30 years. I model the transition era and don't have anything that doesn't fir the time period. I chose later summer of 1957 to be exact. 

I do have a couple of brass locomotives that do fir the time period, but that I don't run on a regular basis as they are too long for my turntables. They are a couple of brass locomotives that I acquired before my layout plans were finalized.

I have enough locomotives (maybe one or two too many) and enough rolling stock. With the exception of the brass locomotives which live in their boxes most of the time and are brought out a few times a year to be lubricated and fun for about an hour, everything is kept on the layout. I have 2 yards and around 20 industries which can hold quite a few freight cars, plus three hidden staging tracks. 

I do keep one open to allow for continuous running if my grand kids come over, but I will get tight on space if I get any more freight cars. 

If I can't use it on the layout, I don't buy it.


----------

